# Recommended practice exams for CBT exam



## shabby10 (Apr 4, 2021)

Hello,

I've finished my prep for the PE exam. My test is scheduled for 2-3 weeks from now. I took the eng. pro. guides practice exam and got 50 right. I am looking for more texts to practice. Eng. pro. guides problems seem a bit difficult on the first try. Any suggestions on what other practice exams simulate the difficulty of the NCEES exam? Any help would be appreciated.

Also, to anyone who has taken eng. pro. guides exam and actual PE exam, was the difficulty level smiliar?

Thank you!


----------



## akyip (Apr 5, 2021)

Do you have access to Zach Stone's Electrical PE Review course? He has several sets of practice questions, such as a full 80-question practice exam set and several sets of questions that are CBT style.

Cram for PE Power Exam Set 4 is also designed to be similar to the CBT style.

We are not allowed to talk about specific details about the actual PE exam due to the nondisclosure agreement.

However, the general agreement on this board is: Electrical PE Review, Engineering Pro Guides, and Cram for Exam sets are among the more difficult practice exam sets for prepping for the PE power exam. If you can do these practice exams and really understand them, you will be in good shape for preparing for the actual exam.


----------



## akyip (Apr 5, 2021)

I just noticed your first post mentioned you only have 2-3 weeks left before your actual exam time.

At this point from your post, I would highly focus more on Electrical PE Review practice exams with the amount of time you have left. It is great at covering exam-prep material, and Zach Stone continuously updates his study material to keep up with the latest PE exam updates. In addition to his full practice exam, he has recently put together some CBT-style questions so as to be able to get used to the updated exam style.


----------



## shabby10 (Apr 5, 2021)

Thanks akyip. I haven't taken Zach's course, but I am thinking to get his practice exam. I see on his website only one practice exam. Are there additional exams that I don't see on the website or do I need to pay to get access to those?


----------



## akyip (Apr 6, 2021)

shabby10 said:


> Thanks akyip. I haven't taken Zach's course, but I am thinking to get his practice exam. I see on his website only one practice exam. Are there additional exams that I don't see on the website or do I need to pay to get access to those?


Not really full additional exams, but it's more like a set (or 2 sets) of CBT-style questions which I believe are part of his live course package that you would have to pay for. He does have a 1-month free trial.


----------



## shabby10 (Apr 6, 2021)

I see he has a full practice exam for $40. Did you take that test? If so, does it match the CBT style questionnaire (By that, I mean different types like AIT or fill in the blank questionnaire)? I would like to see his questions revised based on the new CBT format.


----------

